
A new vantage point (Jane Silber ending CEO role at Canonical) - jpeeler
https://insights.ubuntu.com/?p=66110
======
flamedoge
Is Mark going to change Ubuntu in new directions?

~~~
toyg
Well, he has to. The phone/tablet bet is lost, the services bet is lost,
they're going back to GNOME... there are few things Ubuntu is doing well, and
they might be profitable but not _that_ much.

------
creeble
And what will they be?

